# Blue-necked Tanager (Peru)



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 18, 2014)

Blue-necked Tanagers are a common but stunning species on the manu road in Peru. Especially if you find a bush they are feeding at ;-) 

In case anyone is interested you can also check out this video of tropical birds too - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5-a77qxWQU&list=UULVHIbesoynX0DeleFhx9FQ







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
Shutter speed: 1/400 sec
Aperture: 7.1
Exposure compensation: -1/3
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x


----------



## sanj (Jul 18, 2014)

Glenn so so happy to see you here. Am looking forward to your contributions. And can tell you that the rest will love it too.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 18, 2014)

Great capture Glenn.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful bird. Great shot Glenn.


----------



## Menace (Jul 18, 2014)

Lovely shot Glenn


----------

